# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Server change

## Dave A

I've just changed servers for TFSA. There may be bugs...

----------


## IanF

Dave seems fine here. I am on VOX adsl account.

----------


## Mike C

So far so good ...

----------


## SilverNodashi

Which bugs did you pickup?

----------


## Dave A

> Which bugs did you pickup?


Some illegal variable references arising from Apache and PHP build changes.
Some tricky SSL certificate issues.
A character set conflict issue which has been lurking since when the site was first set up.
All the usual email sending and validation related problems that go with a server and IP change.

----------

